
Amazon Kuiper program will Launch over 3k satellites for Internet - ajcarpy2005
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/amazon-follows-spacex-into-satellite-broadband-asks-fcc-to-ok-launch-plan/
======
ajcarpy2005
Is this necessary given that we have 5G on the horizon?

